
How things float - fanfantm
http://datagenetics.com/blog/june22016/index.html
======
grimoald
I have always been fascinated how little space of giant ships is actually
below the water [0].

[0]
[https://blog.windfluechter.net/files/uploads/fotos/AIDA/Hamb...](https://blog.windfluechter.net/files/uploads/fotos/AIDA/Hamburg_AIDAluna_im_Dock_DSC_2470.JPG)

BTW: I like how the author uses curly braces to depict water :)

~~~
squeakynick
Yes, it's true. I did use curly braces! Well spotted :)

